# 'The Talk'



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

If he is thirteen, I would not go messing with anything like that. I don't know anything about it, but no I would not put my dog under at that age for something that might not be necessary.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I remember those "talks" and I agree, I wouldn't do surgery unless absolutely necessary. 

Our Beau injured his forearm when he was 12 1/2 and wasn't able to do his beloved daily multi-mile walks after. He gained about 5 lbs as well plus he developed late life hypothyroidism. At his 13 year wellness exam, one of our vets wanted to put him on a diet (Science Diet of course). When I mentioned it to his acupuncture vet she looked at me and asked: "When you are 95, would you want to be put on a diet where you could only eat one type of food such as salad, or would you not care and want to continue to enjoy your life and what you eat?". We kept him on his regular kibble. We lost him six months later to hemangiosarcoma. Our acupuncture vet was very wise. 

Best wishes for Casey!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

There's been some good success using a drug whose name escapes me for LP, but it's the one that's a combination of an antihistamine and a very mild steroid. You might ask your vet about that?


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

The first post in this thread has an attachment that might be helpful to you: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...enter/106513-aaha-senior-care-guidelines.html. It is full of recommendations about how to care for older animals.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm sorry, I too had that talk with my Vet about my Bridge boy, it's hard to hear but one I feel is necessary.

I hope you're able to keep Casey comfortable and have many days to come with him. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Casey.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

A kindly, older vet once told me, "just because we 'can' doesn't mean we 'should'...."


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Steroids sometimes help...the combo anti histamine and steroid is temaril p.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I dread those "talks". A case of darned if you do, darned if you don't. My close friends are going through a end of life scenario with their dog right now, palliative care, no heroics. Very black and white in their case, no shades of gray, been helping as much as I can.

It is so hard going through that emotional roller coaster I know. We grasp at every straw we can, one day we have no straws left.

Be well Casey.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Clyde had LP also. He'd have his moments where he huffed, and puffed; but it was cancer that made us say farewell. I agree with your decision, was the same we made. Go Casey, Go;he is an amazing old gold!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wising your Casey a long time making more memories with you, as long as he's happy and comfortable. I have "the talk" often with my vet, so we're both on the same page about what I will and won't do with a senior dog.


----------

